

 Problem with Open Textbooks: They are Free - ez
http://www.ezran.org/blog/2009/03/problem-with-open-textbooks-they-are-free/

======
jcl
_...just a few weeks ago CK12 and the State of Virginia launched the first
ever open Text Book..._

Really? What about all the stuff on Wikibooks? (<http://en.wikibooks.org>)

~~~
ez
They are all books, but not text books approved for classroom teaching yet.
This is the first open textbook approved by a US state.

~~~
ensignavenger
Certified by the State or not, they are still open textbooks.

------
ensignavenger
"Even Microsoft certified open source software to run on it’s platform."

They've done a lot more than that- they actually release open source software.

